
Female Uber drivers earn $1.24 per hour less than men - quazar
https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2018/2/6/16980072/uber-driver-gender-earnings-gap-study
======
fiiv
So basically the study has eliminated discrimination in its assessment of
Uber's payouts to drivers. If people work less hours and drive slower
therefore decreasing their average trips per day, then they would of course
generate less profit for themselves.

